# Ticks???



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

TheHighLIfe said:


> just got back from a 3 day UP golf trip. sat down to watch tv, and one went running down my arm. took my clothes off and shook them, another one fell out. I hate those things, really made me rethink going back to the UP (where I wound up having two embedded with me after my grouse/duck trip last year). Those were the first ticks in my 50+ years of hunting, including a ton of days in northern Michigan. but from what I read, it might only a matter of time


I found a couple in the UP during my weeklong trip last year but I saw far more in lower peninsula. I dealt with ticks in lapeer, oakland and roscommon counties last year. I have found 3 so far this year. One on me and two on the dog from lapeer county...Likely all from my yard or field behind my yard.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

DirtySteve said:


> I found a couple in the UP during my weeklong trip last year but I saw far more in lower peninsula. I dealt with ticks in lapeer, oakland and roscommon counties last year. I have found 3 so far this year. One on me and two on the dog from lapeer county...Likely all from my yard or field behind my yard.


Drag a white sheet with two people keeping it wide at a slow pace for a real surprise in that field.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Great deal here.
Up to eight months protection from a soresto collar.20 $ off so around 40 to 45 bucks


----------



## cwk33041 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Birdhntr. I will be picking one up this afternoon. I had my own issues with tics last year and this should help.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

I had one on my leg yesterday after a day of gardening and a visit to a "nursery" that's really overgrown and gone a bit wild. I was ready to jump in the shower when I saw it and had to get dressed and go out to my SUV to get my "Tic Pick" outta' my first aid kit.  Highly recommend one of those for safely getting the tic off - works like a charm . 

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Just got back from a trip in the NE LP, in an area where I'd seldom find ticks (but of course they exist), and I was getting them on me while walking on cut lawn, golf greens and fairways, and in the hardwoods. Wasn't even in the tall ticky grass. Had them crawling on my damn truck while parked on a sandy road for crying out loud. 

Never seen them this bad in this area of the state....


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

birdhntr said:


> Great deal here.
> Up to eight months protection from a soresto collar.20 $ off so around 40 to 45 bucks
> View attachment 545479


Thanks for posting this. Grabbed a spare for next year.


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

I have been using the Saresto collar for two years with good results. Purchased a new one a few months ago at full price. I also thought about purchasing another Saresto collar in advance but would not plan to use it until about March / April next year. They are sealed first in a plastic wrapper and a second time in a sealed can. I see support here for my belief that the sealed collar will still be potent next year. Does anyone think otherwise from experience?


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

MyBritt&Me said:


> I have been using the Saresto collar for two years with good results. Purchased a new one a few months ago at full price. I also thought about purchasing another Saresto collar in advance but would not plan to use it until about March / April next year. They are sealed first in a plastic wrapper and a second time in a sealed can. I see support here for my belief that the sealed collar will still be potent next year. Does anyone think otherwise from experience?


They have no expiration date if stored properly.
My collars were purchased last year on sale around june.


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

birdhntr said:


> They have no expiration date if stored properly.
> My collars were purchased last year on sale around june.


Thanks for the feedback and for posting the coupon too.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

It will be interesting to see where this leads to. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/10/health/tick-mosquito-repellant-nootkatone.html


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

birdhntr said:


> It will be interesting to see where this leads to.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/10/health/tick-mosquito-repellant-nootkatone.html


Sure would be nice to have another weapon against ticks, and for it to be so non toxic as they claim, that'd be a bonus!


----------



## mattcurt (Mar 3, 2019)

I completely agree with Lamarsh on NexGard. I do, however, treat my upland and outdoor clothing with Kills (get the water based, NOT THE OIL BASED) by JT Eaton instead of Sawyer. It comes in a gallon size for $24-$30. 

The active ingredient is Permethrin (0.50-percent). A treatment lasts up to 6 weeks on clothing. A gallon will treat 12 pairs or pants or somewhere near that number. Apply it and let clothing completely dry. 

I also apply it to a cloth and wipe down my gun dog before long weekends or weeks in the field. Any ticks I find on my dog or in her bed are dead. I read that the water based Kills was originally created for use on feeder pigs and chickens, but can’t find that literature now. I reached out to JT Eaton to confirm. 

In summary, I’ve been using it for 4 years now and haven’t had a single tick on me nor on my dog. 

https://www.jteaton.com/product/kills-bedbugs-ticks-and-mosquitoes-spray-water-base-gal/

As Lamarsh posted, it’s poisonous to fish and do not apply it to waders or other River gear that will be in the water.


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

Mix with water. You’ll have many years worth.


----------



## mattcurt (Mar 3, 2019)

skidoojc said:


> Mix with water. You’ll have many years worth.
> 
> View attachment 564533



Gordon's Permethrin 10 Livestock and Premise Spray is a concentrated insecticide formulation kills insects quickly.


Use on beef and dairy cattle, horses, sheep, goats, swine, and poultry
Use outdoors or in non-food areas of dairies, barns, swine houses, and kennels


----------



## mattcurt (Mar 3, 2019)

Just don’t use it on a cat because it stated to kill them.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

mattcurt said:


> Gordon's Permethrin 10 Livestock and Premise Spray is a concentrated insecticide formulation kills insects quickly.
> 
> 
> Use on beef and dairy cattle, horses, sheep, goats, swine, and poultry
> Use outdoors or in non-food areas of dairies, barns, swine houses, and kennels


Permethrin is Permethrin .There is no difference between them except the marketing name.
The" active " ingredient is the key.
Gordon's gives you the biggest bang for your buck.Oil or water plus the other ingredients are not what does the job and are additives.
20 dollars makes 5 gallons of .05 percent of product


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

The secret ingredient is diesel fuel, that keeps everything back.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

skidoojc said:


> The secret ingredient is diesel fuel, that keeps everything back.


And no shower for bird hunting season


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

birdhntr said:


> And no shower for bird hunting season


bingo!


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

i doused everything with premethrin after all the ticks last year and such a mild winter. all the spots that had me and my dog covered with ticks last year and not a one this year. confusing


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Yup. Not many issues with ticks here starting around July. Oscoda county.


----------



## Shake N Blake (Dec 24, 2014)

What ratio do you use for a gallon?


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

birdhntr said:


> And no shower for bird hunting season


Also no hair or beard cutting until the end of bird season...most years i look homeless by jan1


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Shake N Blake said:


> What ratio do you use for a gallon?


20 to 1

1 gallon is 128 oz.
So 6.5 oz to a gallon unless I made a math error.
6.5 × 20 is 130


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

found them this weekend on the west side of state. every spot we went. woke up with one latched on to my arm i must have missed.


----------



## Shake N Blake (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Got one yesterday and know of one before the weather turned. Close to the au sable valley, below Mio.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Been in the UP dickinson county area the last 3 days. 23 degrees Thursday night when we camped. Woke up to 2" of snow this morning. Found 5 ticks crawling on the dog tonight.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, even though I've been trying to monitor, I guess I wasn't the only one with a stowaway after the last trip. The one I mentioned earlier was crawling on me under my clothes. This morning I found one attached to Gibby's forhead. I got it off intact, but it was already swollen a little bigger than a grain of cooked rice. Had to get into work, so I'll have to go over her again tonight. Probably call the vet tomorrow and see if I need to get her something on my next day off Tuesday. I was right about the 30 day window since her last splash of bug dope. Guess I'm gonna have to try one of the others mentioned or do treatments more frequently.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Haven’t found a single tick in NWLP this season. They were everywhere the past two years


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

I got hit with them in Antrim County last year. Usually see a bunch up in the Pigeon, but didn't get any last trip, though it was wet.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Stand By said:


> I got hit with them in Antrim County last year. Usually see a bunch up in the Pigeon, but didn't get any last trip, though it was wet.


Glad to see I didn't come across any from pigeon.Spent four days up there.My clothes are treated with permethrin and the dogs are wearing soresto collars.Two collars are at the end of effectiveness and I was concerned a bit thinking about it.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah, I'm thinking I'll try your collar idea. The Pigeon/Joberg/Buttles areas can be bad in the summer. We have a had a couple good,, but short freezes already this year. Probably make another trip into the pigeon later this week or next weekend. I have yet to get any ticks out of the Deward area, though. Probably won't be hitting that area much more anyway. Gets a lot of pressure. Maybe all the ticks there have already jumped into the crowds before I got there?


----------

